# gaskets for Crane Stove



## jeffjoy (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi,

I have a couple of Crane 404 coal stoves that need new door gaskets. Does anyone know of a source for the dense rope gaskets used on these stoves? The Rutland hollow core braided gaskets found in most stove shops and hardware stores don't seem to seal well.  The gaskets on the Crane are much denser - due to a stranded fiberglass core - than the Rutland gaskets.

Any help finding replacement gaskets would be appreciated. It is cold up here!

Thanks.

Jeff


----------



## Dave_1 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Jeff,

Start here

http://www.stovepartsplus.com/Merchant5/merchant.mvc?Store_Code=SPP&Screen=CTGY&Category_Code=CRANE

No luck, then try here

http://nepacrossroads.com/about6551.html


----------



## jeffjoy (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Thanks for the quick response. The Stovepartsplus website didn't have what I need, but I emailed them asking for advice. I have checked out the second website and am awaiting a response.

It is unlikely that Crane had a unique gasket. Perhaps what they used is more commonly found on other equipment. The challenge is identifying that "other" equipment.

Jeff


----------



## Dave_1 (Dec 10, 2008)

biker said:
			
		

> ... The challenge is identifying that "*other*" equipment.



Yup, know the feeling.

If no luck on that thread then start your own thread with a shoot out to the board about replacing gaskets.

Meantime might want to try this website while you're waiting.

http://www.bethlehemcoal.com/contact.nxg 

Good luck with it.


----------



## jeffjoy (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi Dave,

I sent a message to Bethlehemcoal. Thanks for suggesting. I may be coming closer to a source. I googled dense rope gaskets and came up with Allstate Gasket. They manufacture a slew of gasket products, include dense fiberglass rope gasket for High Temp Boilers. I am waiting for a response.

What do you mean by "shoot out to the board"?

Jeff


----------



## Dave_1 (Dec 11, 2008)

biker said:
			
		

> ... What do you mean by "shoot out to the board"?



Examples at  http://nepacrossroads.com/forum-55.html

*trouble keeping coal stove buring* 

*Where to buy replacement glass*? 

etc 

Note this is the same link that the *Crane Stove 404* shout out is on.

Instead of *Crane Stove 404 *, which makes it a specific trouble that most pass by since Cranes are a rare stove, 

try making it general topic like   *Are Gaskets Interchangeable?*

Probably get you more eyeballs on the subject that way. 

Then you can compare the advice given with what the pro's you emailed say. 

Good luck with it.


----------



## jeffjoy (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Crane Stoves (Apr 22, 2012)

Crane Stove Gaskets changed many times over the life of the Company, it was not a product made by Crane but rather the best heaviest, most dense stove gasket that could be obtained at any given time... you may use any gasket that fits the width of the brackets which hold it in place (the handle you use to close the door tite is a steel welded bar which can be bent open slightly or pressed closed slightly to obtain a good tite fit and seal when closing door down on the gasket you choose)... a more dense gasket will have a longer lifespan then a loose non-dense gasket (both can obtain an airtight seal when you adjust the swing handle properly to accommodate and nice fit upon closing door.

hope this helps Sincerely Doug Crane Jr. (owners son)


----------



## Defiant (Apr 24, 2012)

Doug, I will post photos later, but I just came across a Crane Stove with the original manual. Those stoves were built well.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 24, 2012)

Here they are


----------



## Crane Stoves (Apr 24, 2012)

could you possibly mail that manual or a copy to me please? Thats an original "coal cooker" and i dont have that. You have early model 88 (same as the 44 just taller for longer burn time) , only flaw i ever found was on early models the hinge pins sometime broke (easy to fix simple by banging out the remaining pin from the top down and drilling a slightly wider hole (approx. 1/4") and using a good quality nut N bolt instead, I still have the molds for the firebrick on that if needed. If you know how to take that manual and load each page as a pdf that is what i would be doing after you mailed it to me I would send it back if you wanted the original. thanks a bunch for you posting, look forward to chatting with you.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 25, 2012)

doug crane said:


> could you possibly mail that manual or a copy to me please? Thats an original "coal cooker" and i dont have that. You have early model 88 (same as the 44 just taller for longer burn time) , only flaw i ever found was on early models the hinge pins sometime broke (easy to fix simple by banging out the remaining pin from the top down and drilling a slightly wider hole (approx. 1/4") and using a good quality nut N bolt instead, I still have the molds for the firebrick on that if needed. If you know how to take that manual and load each page as a pdf that is what i would be doing after you mailed it to me I would send it back if you wanted the original. thanks a bunch for you posting, look forward to chatting with you.


If you are not to far away come by and pick up the stove and manual. Or I could mail you a copy, I like to have the original manuals stay with the stoves. I will be out most of the day but we will chat later.
Joe


----------



## Crane Stoves (Apr 25, 2012)

Im in Duxbury (South Shore), Im a realtor and god knows we have little to zero work right now, so i dont mind taking a day to drive. Private message me with your location and maybe we can talk on the phone to say hi if possible? thanks a bunch for your generosity towards helping my family recover a piece of our heritage that was lost long ago (means alot to me Joe)

To be honest with you I never even had a picture of that model until you posted it, ive tried to go through old photo's of trade shows, ive tried to find the few pieces of ad copy (i found the photo in my avatar in moms old hope chest).

Im currently trying to call some very distant old relatives to try and locate a model 404 as well (no luck yet but i know someone must have kept theirs).


----------



## John Lazor (Nov 30, 2012)

Defiant said:


> If you are not to far away come by and pick up the stove and manual. Or I could mail you a copy, I like to have the original manuals stay with the stoves. I will be out most of the day but we will chat later.
> Joe


 
Hi Dave,

I am in Madison CT and just bought a Crane 404.  It says it burns wood and coal.  Can you comment on how well it burns wood vs. coal and should I start trying to find some coal?

If you have an owners manual I can come by and copy it if possible

Thanks!


----------



## John Lazor (Nov 30, 2012)

Sorry  I meant Joe.....


----------



## Crane Stoves (Dec 1, 2012)

Can i ask a member more proficient then me with computers to attempt helping by taking this Crane 404 manual and making a pdf or whatever and then posting it in an appropriate section with a title which will eventually show via google when someone searches for Crane Stoves Model 404 manual .... im sorry i have not been active recently but i will return soon... thank you
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2M3k2SGhPWDI1cWc
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2NU1ZS2R6MndsVXc
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2NVJ2NHNUdVlaNTg
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2OUNNWGFVSTBwWGM
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2Q3lrcHVLMG9XXzA
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2SmNiZk14SGsyZ00
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2T0NxSUw1WjdMdE0
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2TnVhcmQ5aGdJZ2s
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2UXlEMy1FanJyNEE
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2VlNTeXBJaTBFcVU
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2WTAzNXg4d3lQNWs
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2Z1lYUDA2bTJ0ME0
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2ZHpzNEl5THJBYTg
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2ZWVtRzIwYWpZRDA
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2Zy1Ua1pqcnhYYU0
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2aU1IaGpuOUhUMTQ
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2cFR1LTFxWTliWUE
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2cldTNURFNGZuMkU
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2dG8tR0tQM1ZpNVU
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B1Vb1JVxE6z2eEdGU1p2TldqV28


----------

